# Indigestion after IVF???



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

We had a failed fresh late last year and a failed frozen this year. Ever since my failed fresh (short protocol) I have been getting terrible indigestion, so bad it makes me feel really poorly and sick. I didn't think much of it until I read "The Pursuit of Motherhood" where the author said she gets it all the time since IVF.

Just wondered if anyone else has found this or has any miracle tips. It's not like I eat loads of rich food or drink alcohol, but I haven't ever had this before and it's getting on my nerves! I don't get it all the time, but a small glass of fizz or a nice meal and I end us feeling extremely bilious! 

Xxx


----------



## barbara1 (Aug 3, 2010)

A bit of fresh prune fruit or the bottle prune juice can help to be taken immediately after every meal


----------

